# Feels good to do a good deed at a pet store. :)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So today I went to a pet store that of course had a hedgehog. I held the little clicking huffing ball and I felt bad for the poor thing. 
One of the girls there listened to all my advice and said she would change everything. Yay. Her wheel was only 8in and wire. She was on commercial hedgehog food (I showed the chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light which they sell there and told them to change slowly.). I also explained how the water bottle was bad for their teeth.
Anyway before I went to this pet store I was at Joannes Fabrics (sp?) and bought opal some fleece. 
I made my mom run out to the car and cut her off a little square and the pet shop people said she could have it to snuggle with. I also explained it would be good to handle her with. 
I knew I couldn't buy her but I'm so glad I could give her a little piece of snuggle fleece. I just wanted to share how happy I am that I gave a hedgie some fleece 

On a side note. The hedgies poop was like black and hard like she was constipated (I saw her do it) What is that a sign of?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Black hard stool is usually a sign of Internal Bleeding I believe


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aww poor little girl.  I hope thats not the case.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope thats not the case either. And good for you and the employee willing to make the changes!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so glad they listened to you. I would be afraid that the people working at the pet shop would be crappy about getting advice. I mean jeez, you work at a pet shop and you don't do proper research on how to care for your animals? :? 

Thanks for making a difference!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that, it was a great thing you did and now hopefully she will be more comfy tonight than her other nights


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope so too. I hope they don't throw it out when it gets dirty. I told them they can just rinse it warm water and hang it to dry and that should be good in 20mins. Cause I know they're not going to wash it in a washing machine. 

OH and the scariest part about that trip the girl that works there was saying how her mom breeds hedgehogs and she didn't know any of this. AND she said how her mom was thinking of buying her to breed but changed her mind. 
Dumbbutts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I hope so too. I hope they don't throw it out when it gets dirty. I told them they can just rinse it warm water and hang it to dry and that should be good in 20mins. Cause I know they're not going to wash it in a washing machine.
> 
> OH and the scariest part about that trip the girl that works there was saying how her mom breeds hedgehogs and she didn't know any of this. AND she said how her mom was thinking of buying her to breed but changed her mind.
> Dumbbutts.


Continuing the WHS gene :sigh: that's really sad to hear


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I know. I wanted to say something but I couldn't think of a way to do it without being completely rude. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I know. I wanted to say something but I couldn't think of a way to do it without being completely rude. lol


There isn't a nice way of saying it XD

I feel for those poor hedgies though  if they didn't even know that then its likely a lot of them end up in improper care homes too even if they don't end up with WHS


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I know :/ Pet stores should sell an accurate book and stuff with how to take care of a hedgehog when they sell one. They should carry Larrys wheel too lol

OH and another side note. Awhile back I posted about another pet store that sold hedgehogs it had babies and one died and they didn't care. They were upset about the loss of money. That was the breeder who was this girls mom. Dx
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=10702
But this was not at this pet store. I guess her daughter works at her moms and Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I know :/ Pet stores should sell an accurate book and stuff with how to take care of a hedgehog when they sell one. They should carry Larrys wheel too lol
> 
> OH and another side note. Awhile back I posted about another pet store that sold hedgehogs it had babies and one died and they didn't care. They were upset about the loss of money. That was the breeder who was this girls mom. Dx
> viewtopic.php?f=18&t=10702
> But this was not at this pet store. I guess her daughter works at her moms and Pet Supplies Plus.


I'd question if either have their USDA license, I know for breeders its 3 or more breeding females but pet shops have to have the USDA license.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm good question. But I guess it would be to much time passed since the hedgie died or anything to report it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Hmm good question. But I guess it would be to much time passed since the hedgie died or anything to report it?


A pet shop has to be ok'd for hedgehogs by the USDA and maintain a log and report the color of hedgehog sold when to whom and their address as far as I am aware so if they don't do that they are illegally selling hedgehogs.

As for the breeder I would say its a safe bet she is breeding a decent amount and for $$$ and might be reportable to the USDA but idk


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there anything I can do? Like find out and report her if not or something. You shouldn't be breeding if you don't that hedgies need a 12in wheel and can't eat ferret food. (thats what she was feeding the ones in her store)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Is there anything I can do? Like find out and report her if not or something. You shouldn't be breeding if you don't that hedgies need a 12in wheel and can't eat ferret food. (thats what she was feeding the ones in her store)


it couldn't hurt to notify especially if you have made attempts to teach them hedgie care


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay I shall. Now I gotta hunt for it on the website xD The mission is on.


----------

